
Ask HN: Is Bay Area / SF good place for a 40 year old Programmer? - 31reasons
I am a 40 year old iOS programmer and work&#x2F;life balance is important to me. I am looking for my next gig. I live in Los Angeles and thinking of moving out of the city to start something new. 
Is Bay Area a good place to move at this age ?
======
shaftway
Depends on your depth. I'm 38, and I have opportunities thrown at me every
day, based on a resume with work experience going back to '99, so my age is
easy to tell (I'd actually assume that I was 40 from my resume).

There's some ageism, but if you're current on technologies and are charismatic
during a phone interview you can make it happen.

------
smt88
No (sadly). There are lots of other cities with cultures that do value your
experience, though.

